# new ultra carry II



## sjohnson111 (Jun 1, 2007)

i was a bit apprehensive about the recoil of such a small 45 but was pleasantly surprised by how easy and accurate it shoots.
first outing was 100 rounds of 230 ball plus a dozen hydra shocks. not one hicup. second outing was 200 rounds on 230 ball and i had 3 failure to go into battery between 150 and 200 rounds. i feel sure this was due to how dirty the gun had gotten.
i have a very nice combat commander that i love to shoot but is too heavy to carry. this new gun fills in very nicely.
i think i'm in love.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I here they are a great little .45. You just have to change the recoil springs in them a little more often. I can sure understand it starting to fail a little after about 150rds. Clean her and lube it and your back shooting in no time. Good luck.


----------

